# Needing a little insight



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Sounds like a great opportunity. I moved to industrial in third year and had to teach my journeyman how to wire a 3 way switch  .


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

G.GunWaldrip said:


> Hi everyone. First time poster here but have been a visitor for a couple years. At any rate. I just started my 3rd year and had been working with a company doing mostly commercial and with some resi work. Was recently offered a job at a local power plant. It's more stable with better pay and benefits. I've decided I'm gonna accept the job. I guess was looking for insight or advice on moving towards the industrial side of the trade.


will you still be in the apprenticeship program?

If not , don't do it. If so , yes , excellent choice.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @G.GunWaldrip!

I second lighterup, if it means dropping out of your apprenticeship don't do it.


----------

